
Show HN: Measure negativity you consume on Facebook - asadlionpk
https://socialsentiments.asadmemon.com/
======
facorreia
I haven't used Facebook for over 2 years so it doesn't affect me.

~~~
asadlionpk
I wish that was possible. But all my friends are on Facebook so I have to use
it (even if as little as possible).

------
omilu
I don't pay any attention to anything other than baby pictures, hunting
pictures. Ads don't phase me either. I go to reddit for my negativity.

~~~
asadlionpk
Lately I have been seeing a lot of rants on Facebook. Maybe that's just my
'echo chamber' only but the upcoming election is a big cause of this. So I
decided to code this little extension on a weekend. Just for lolz.

